# Widen stance?



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

this site is pretty good for information about stances. They only thing I disagree with is the statement that says that most of the riders ride forward stance. I think theres more people riding duck than forward.

Everything about snowboard stance


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

*perfect triangle*

As a general rule of thumb....Meassure from the TOP of your knee to the bottom of your foot.

At 6'1" mine is 23" but I ride 24"


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

the general rule i heard, was to measure from the middle of your knee cap to the middle of your ankle bone = stance width

but the bestest rule ever (and this applies to all facets of sideways sliding) is = DO WHAT WORKS FOR YOU!


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

K thanks everyone


----------



## scottland (Jan 8, 2008)

You + a screw driver + a day on the mountain is the best way to tell.

Widen it a little bit, ride it that way for the morning. If it feels good, widen it some more at lunch. Doesn't feel as good, move it back.

You get the the idea. Play around with it until you find where it's the most comfortable for you.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

on top of that though, wider stance is better for boardslides, jibs, things of that nature. more narrow stance is easier to spin.


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

Gustov said:


> on top of that though, wider stance is better for boardslides, jibs, things of that nature. more narrow stance is easier to spin.


Youll want a wider stance for spinning, you have more control over the swing of the nose and tail once your airborne, plus theres less of a delay in the start of the rotation when you take off.

Carving you would take a narrower stance as if your feet are nearer the middle of the board its easier to create more flexion in the sidecut to change the radius of the turn.

Generally freestyle=wider and carving=narrower. All mountain you can find a happy medium.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

Snowjoe said:


> Generally freestyle=wider and carving=narrower. All mountain you can find a happy medium.


I carve the F out of the mountain with a 30* 15* *24" stance*.

Narrower board and stance for racing edge to edge quickness. But who races these days?:dunno: What race? The rat race?

Naw, I'll take it slow and low and enjoy the ride...


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

Suburban Blend said:


> I carve the F out of the mountain with a 30* 15* *24" stance*.
> 
> Narrower board and stance for racing edge to edge quickness. But who races these days?:dunno: What race? The rat race?
> 
> Naw, I'll take it slow and low and enjoy the ride...


Hey I do the same in fairness, cruising round on my 57 twin wide with maxxed out stance but its still not gonna give you the same performance as it would set up for carving. Its extremely difficult to put in high performance carves on a freestyle set up. Sometimes its fun to set up on a race board and bomb down the hill at a million miles and hour!


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

idk if this was a joke or what, but one day on the board rack at my local mountain I saw a board set up at I'd estimate 80 -80 and it wasn't a rental.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

Snowjoe said:


> Its extremely difficult to put in high performance carves on a freestyle set up.


Wanna Bet?

[/dick waving]

It's all about the edge angle, and soft boots allow (I feel) better control and broader range of flex. Hardboots and a race set up are with out a doubt Faster! and that is all.


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

Suburban Blend said:


> Wanna Bet?
> 
> [/dick waving]
> 
> It's all about the edge angle, and soft boots allow (I feel) better control and broader range of flex. Hardboots and a race set up are with out a doubt Faster! and that is all.


EUROCARVE!!

Anyway Im not saying you cant do it, Im saying its harder on a freestyle setup. Theres no way I'd take my advanced carving in my exam on anything other than a directional board. I dont mean hardboot plate set-up though.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

thelowerclass said:


> idk if this was a joke or what, but one day on the board rack at my local mountain I saw a board set up at I'd estimate 80 -80 and it wasn't a rental.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

It's just matter of trying out different widths and seeing what you like. You'll be able to notice even small changes. At some point, you'll start to feel "less stable." You can try this at home. Stand as you nornmally wood, and have someone give you a slight push on the back. Now make a wider stance, and do the same thing. Chances are, you'll be *more* stable. now if you make a *really* wide stance, and do the same thing, you'll prolly fall over. While this is going to extremes to prove a point, it does illustrate how you need to find the width that "works for you."


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2008)

I have to say that stance width is a personal thing.

I have seen pro riders from back home have the narrowest stances, but they do some amazing tricks and ride really well. The only thing I can suggest, which was what I did, was have a tool with you when you are riding and try a whole bunch out. Different angles on your bindings and widths. Its the only way you can figure out what you will feel the most comfortable with.

Have a look at some pros as well, similar builds to your self and see what they ride. But i started narrow and ride quite wide now. I am 6'2 and my stance is about 24.5 inches. that feels comfortable to me. But I still paly around with it as well.

new service for snowboarders!


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

anything narrower then 22.5 starts to look silly as hell


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2008)

does not look silly if you are 5 foot

new service for snowboarders


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

sorry. snowboards who are not small as hell, in the normal adult height range, look like total fools while riding with a narrow ass stance. kthxbye


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

rgrwilco said:


> sorry. , look like total fools while riding with a narrow ass stance.


Live and learn. Me with a 17" stance back in the day....slapping into the right side of Corbets Coulior

http://baconzoo.com/library/data/media/10/lesson.wmv

doooohhh I cringe everytime I see this.


----------

